# Wormy pecan sugar bowl



## David813 (Mar 30, 2014)

Little sugar bowl I made a few months back. Wood is pecan had a lot of worm tracks in it.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DKMD (Mar 30, 2014)

That's cool! I love a good utilitarian piece from a pretty piece of wood!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 30, 2014)

I like the shape ( good for handling ) and the way the lid fits down in it. Beautiful wood with character !!!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice Bowl, and I like your design, and I'm a sucker for pecan, it can have so many different looks to it


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 1, 2014)

Good looking bowl Donnie. I like that design.

Ray


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 1, 2014)

I really like that shape, how big is it?


----------



## David813 (Apr 1, 2014)

It's about 4.5" wide by 6" tall


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 1, 2014)

very nice sugar bowl great wood


----------



## David813 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thnx to everyone that complimented the bowl I appreciate it.


----------



## mobean (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice I really like it


----------

